# a/c compressor turning on with thermostat off



## nitros222 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a 1994 Damon Hornet 30ft camper. This past weekend I would notice that the lights In the camper would dim and then I would hear something running so after looking around I found that the a/c compressor is turning on with the thermostat turned to off. It will turn on and dim my lights and loose the power to the mircrowave then go off a few minutes later.. seemed to be turning on about every 10 minutes or so.. I pulled the panel from the ceiling and pulled the power connector off and no more problems. Any idea what is causing it to cycle on while turned off.. 
Thank you


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

sounds like you have a bad thermostat, or possibly wires to the thermostat touching. remove the thermostat from the wall and check the wires. I had the back come loose on a t-stat and it worked when it wanted to, removed t-stat from wall, snapped it back together and had no more problems.


----------

